# 120G planted startup



## CrazyJ (Jul 24, 2010)

I am starting up my tank again after being in the new house for two months. Just got a bunch of black gravel, and mixed it with several bags of eco complete. Need to get one more bag of Eco compelte and a KH testing kit today.

I will post some pics later this evening with just the gravel, and show my CO2 setup. Bought a great deal several months ago from a fellow forum member, 10 lb Co2 tank, regulator, PH sensor, and a Silent pump. I will get that going tonight and show some pics of that setup as well. 

Is there an assumed KH level in the surrey water? Or do I need the KH tester so I can figure out my CO2 content in my water?

I will be looking for plants now as well. If anyone has any plant timmings they can donate to my cause, or a good deal on a plant package I would be very appreciative. 

I just started cycling my tank a few days ago, I have read that I don't need to be cycled before I start planting it, can anyone confirm this for me?

Pics coming tonight: Empty tank w/ substrate, CO2 setup, Rock & Decor placement.

I have never done a planted tank before, so if anyone has any advice or notices things I could do differently throughout this journal I would appreciate it.

James


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You need a drop checker. Very few people use pH controllers to inject CO2 anymore, unless it's to control pH for shrimp tanks more so than the CO2 concentration. How are you planning to inject CO2? Needle wheel (you mention a silent pump)?

Check with CRS Fan, tang daddy, or bien lim for plant packages.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

I use a controller as well as drop checker. A drop checker will only give you a visual indication of your levels, whereas the controller will help maintain balance in your tank and keep the swings in check. 
The one thing I can say about them is that you need keep the probe clean and re-calibrate it every so often, as they can get out of whack over time. 

It's obviously not necessary, and many people keep very simple, very beautiful planted tanks without them, but if you have one, might as well make use of it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree on not wasting the controller, but for me, it's more effective to observe algae/fish/plants for CO2/O2 relationships relative to the light than it would be to run a pH probe, but that's only one method. I find the biggest flaw in most high tech planted tanks are excessive light, especially with the ubiquitous T5HO setups with efficient reflectors now. Tom Barr has several setups only running 2 tubes in 4 and 5 tube setups for that reason, and most are raised 12" or more above the water surface.

So I think the key to a nice planted tank that's balance is more about light management rather than efficient CO2 injection.


----------



## CrazyJ (Jul 24, 2010)

A few pictures to update where the tank is at. I have not setup my CO2 yet, looks like I need a small power bar, so another stop at the store coming up. It also appears that my timer for my lights doesn't work anymore... walmart here I come.

Put in some wood and rocks, and purchased 1 plant for the heck of it.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

looks good so far. 
The Vancouver area water is quite soft to begin with (i assume surrey is just the same) but it`s always good to test your tank right off the bat, so you can see what adjustment you are making. As far as cycling the tank, that is only necessary for the fish, the plants will grow just fine. What you havn`t mentioned at all is how you plan on fertilizing the tank. CO2 is one thing the plants require, but they also require a number of nutrients both in the soil (eco-complete) as well as the water table.

Read this post from the planted section for more information about fertilizing your tank. 
BASIC GUIDE TO E.I. 

Hope this helps. Keep the pictures coming as you add to the tank!


----------



## CrazyJ (Jul 24, 2010)

I will have to look into a drop counter, will show some detailed pics of the CO2 system soon so I can be advised if I am missing anything important.

I am going with Eco-Complete soil, and honestly haven't looked into fertilizing that much. I will read that article you linked to go from there.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## CrazyJ (Jul 24, 2010)

I got my CO2 going yesterday. Measured the KH to be 3 degrees, so I went with a PH range of 6.5-6.7. I have changed this now to 6.6-6.8 after seeing that it dropped down to 6.3 with the delay in the system shutting off. Haven't been able to check to see how far it drops now after the CO2 cycle stopping.

Added several nice looking plants that I picked up from Lotus on Sunday. Here are the updated pics, some of the plants and one of the CO2 setup.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

It looks really nice and once everything fills out it will be stunning! Thanks for sharing.


----------

